# Cold weather eyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

This morning.








My brother Nate with a nice eye.








Got to love cold weather nobody fishing, and look what I found.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

geez Ra/l, when you starting your guide service down there?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I've done it a few times for walleyes and pheasants but I don't like mixing business with pleasure. 8) And giving up my honey holes.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Were you on the red? what were you using buddy.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Dragging a 1/4 oz pink jig with a 3in white twister tail tipped with a big fathead on a river. :wink:


----------

